
Bloggers outdo analysts predicting Apple earnings  - droithomme
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/10/11/wall-street-still-doesnt-understand-apple/
======
droithomme
What I really like about this article is that after the graphs, he gives a
full data table with the actual data he used to generate the graphs. I would
love to see that in more articles. As it is, it's very unusual to see actual
raw data even in peer reviewed science articles, which is something that has
always amazed me there isn't more complaints about.

------
axiak
Can the title change APPL to either Apple or AAPL? I honestly didn't know what
company the article was talking about until I clicked.

~~~
droithomme
Sorry about that, fixed.

